# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best cycle for a beginner looking for more mass

## EMUbeast25

Ok dont shoot me down. Ive been working out since i was 16, but have only been taking it hard for the past year. What is the best cycle if i am looking to add inches to my chest, and arms? Not to mention grow all together. I talked to a veteran of roids and said i had to take test with the steroids of my choice being deca . Any pointers? Remember i am a virgin, and am still learning this stuff day by day, so please dont shoot me down.

age 22 weight 205 bf 15%

----------


## PT

i would get some test cyp or enth and and shoot 500mgs a week for 12 weeks. you need to consume a ton of calories and between 1.5-2 grams of protein a day if you really want to grow during this cycle.

----------


## Markosterone

test and deca is a good cycle.

500mg test E - every week
400-500mg deca - every week

most people will recommend a standard test only cycle.
but I would go with the deca also...

----------


## EMUbeast25

how long is a beginners cycle? what can i take to prevent gyno?

----------


## PT

you should run it for 12 weeks

----------


## Njord

> how long is a beginners cycle? what can i take to prevent gyno?


Come on man, do a little research on your own. Check out the newbie starter pack at the top of this forum.

----------


## dupa95

> Come on man, do a little research on your own. Check out the newbie starter pack at the top of this forum.


Agreed knowlage is power.Markosterone is WRONG. Deca for a first cycle NO. Test only cycle 10 12 weeks. That is text book. read read read read knowlage is power. use the search button.

----------


## jbonez19

is that what you do Njord hang around flaming newbies! everyone else in this forum has been super patient with me. genuinely good blokes. just point out where to read things without making you feel stupid. i've seen you flame three different people in the last few hours. you made me feel like a ****wit. i started by asking a question first, then i read heaps before asking my second one. the guy asked not to be shot down twice. go a little bit easier on us. if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all mate! all the educational thread stuff is good EMU. give it a read. don't forget to read the PCT stuff as well. Anthony Roberts' one is awesome and goes into what anti-e's to run during as well, unless i am mistaken. Test enth 500mg. shot twice a week for twelve weeks might be a good start. Then PCT. then off for 16 weeks. the thread on frontloading is essential reading too. good luck bro

----------


## jbonez19

oh shit! that's enth two shot's of 250mg each per week = 500mg. p/w yeah. wasn't sure if that was clear. also you don't have to shoot it twice a week as enth is an ester, which means it releases slowly into your body etc. but that's how it was suggested to me.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> is that what you do Njord hang around flaming newbies! everyone else in this forum has been super patient with me. genuinely good blokes. just point out where to read things without making you feel stupid. i've seen you flame three different people in the last few hours. you made me feel like a ****wit. i started by asking a question first, then i read heaps before asking my second one. the guy asked not to be shot down twice. go a little bit easier on us. if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all mate!


*Glad somebody said it!!!*

----------


## Njord

> is that what you do Njord hang around flaming newbies! everyone else in this forum has been super patient with me. genuinely good blokes. just point out where to read things without making you feel stupid. i've seen you flame three different people in the last few hours. you made me feel like a ****wit. i started by asking a question first, then i read heaps before asking my second one. the guy asked not to be shot down twice. go a little bit easier on us. if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all mate! all the educational thread stuff is good EMU. give it a read. don't forget to read the PCT stuff as well. Anthony Roberts' one is awesome and goes into what anti-e's to run during as well, unless i am mistaken. Test enth 500mg. shot twice a week for twelve weeks might be a good start. Then PCT. then off for 16 weeks. the thread on frontloading is essential reading too. good luck bro


If you think that was a flame you need to grow a little thicker skin (I'll agree I was a little mean to Bigdogirish, still my opinion though).
Too many people come on here and get force fed cycle information without really understanding what they are being told. I post to help people, but people need to put forth some effort on their own.

----------


## G-1000

> is that what you do Njord hang around flaming newbies! everyone else in this forum has been super patient with me. genuinely good blokes. just point out where to read things without making you feel stupid. i've seen you flame three different people in the last few hours. you made me feel like a ****wit. i started by asking a question first, then i read heaps before asking my second one. the guy asked not to be shot down twice. go a little bit easier on us. if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all mate! all the educational thread stuff is good EMU. give it a read. don't forget to read the PCT stuff as well. Anthony Roberts' one is awesome and goes into what anti-e's to run during as well, unless i am mistaken. Test enth 500mg. shot twice a week for twelve weeks might be a good start. Then PCT. then off for 16 weeks. the thread on frontloading is essential reading too. good luck bro


If that is the case just report him with a like to the thread to my self or teh admins. I will reassure you he will stop.

----------


## jbonez19

BY NJORD If you think that was a flame you need to grow a little thicker skin (I'll agree I was a little mean to Bigdogirish, still my opinion though).
Too many people come on here and get force fed cycle information without really understanding what they are being told. I post to help people, but people need to put forth some effort on their own.

BY JBONEZ yeah granted, but you have to take into account that the first thing you want to do when you find the forum is ask a question. looks like you've been around for a long time, so you've probably read some stupid shit, but the other thing that impressed me was how inclusive everyone was. made me feel welcome and encouraged me to read more. you don't want to scare someone off and they go and take some ridiculous amount of stuff coz some dick at their gym told them to, or don't pct or whatever. anyway, no hard feelings. you actually gave me good advice as well. so cheers for that. anyway don't wanna hi-jack EMU's thread.

----------


## nowdenlid

test e for 12 weeks @ 500mgs every week would pack on some great size for you as long as your diet and traning is spot on....

make sure you have a brick wall pct as this is vital to keep the gains you have worked so hard for...

if your gonna run the deca make sure you run no less than 400mgs erery week for 10 (2 weeks less than test)

----------


## pip_squeek

12 weeks of any test i love sust every1 else loves test e its cheaper than sust. combine it with some Eq and dbol and watch yourself grow. Eq gives u an appetite like an elephant you pretty much keep 90% of gains on eq. good stuff highly recommend but 1st cycle stick to test

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Test only at 500mg EW. Go for a long estered test like enanthate or cyp to avoid daily injections. Shoot 1 ml every 3.5 days to keep blood levels stable. Have some nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. Do not use unless gyno becomes apparent. Run the Anthony Roberts PCT, you can find the link in the sig below my post.

----------


## dupa95

agreed beast

----------


## Big

> Come on man, do a little research on your own. Check out the newbie starter pack at the top of this forum.


How is that a flame?

----------


## jbonez19

it's the patronising tone. it's not just me he pissed off. i read other peoples threads where he had been condescending. it doesn't help people to learn. if people are gonna talk down at me like i'm dumb just because i don't know as much them about a subject or i make a mistake, then they're just being a ****in' big head yeah. ask bigdogirish he obviously felt the same way.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Agree with jbonez.
This is a great place to learn some needed information and ask our stupid questions.
But as soon as a noob asks something its only a matter of minutes before you see one of the following
"Your not ready, Do some research" _Thats what we doing!!!_
"Do you know what a PCT is?" _One step at a time-answer my question!!_
or my favourite "You give steroids a bad name" So what, Alcohol in moderation and not abused is good for you but Iv yet to hear someone say "You give Alcohol a bad name!!!" LMAO!!
Worst thing is I dont see them say anything else all day.

I just dont understand why even post if thats all you can contribute.
Honestly Im starting to think the Roids turn people in to (something not nice ha ha)
Im not having a go at anyone in particular.
Just please lay off with the attitudes everyone.

----------


## Big

> Agree with jbonez.
> This is a great place to learn some needed information and ask our stupid questions.
> But as soon as a noob asks something its only a matter of minutes before you see one of the following
> "Your not ready, Do some research" _Thats what we doing!!!_
> "Do you know what a PCT is?" _One step at a time-answer my question!!_
> or my favourite "You give steroids a bad name" So what, Alcohol in moderation and not abused is good for you but Iv yet to hear someone say "You give Alcohol a bad name!!!" LMAO!!
> Worst thing is I dont see them say anything else all day.
> 
> I just dont understand why even post if thats all you can contribute.
> ...


Try answering the same questions, day after day, for literally years, when people won't even do a simple search for the information. Think about when we were in school, did the teachers give us all the answers to the tests with no research, or did they tell us to research it? What's more important than knowing the right answer is knowing _why_ the right answer is right. When researching, people tend to pick up much more than they set out to learn, making them more prepared as a whole.
Added to that, you and another member took issue yesterday with us asking for stats before dispensing cycle advice. Guess what? That's the responsible way of doing it. Often people ask about steroids and their stats reveal that they are no where near ready for steroids, and we are able to show them diet and training tips that help them work toward their goals. Many appreciate this, still others choose to cycle anyway. At least we made an effort to fix the problem rather than the symptom of the problem. If someone is 18, 5'11" and 135lbs, they are not small due to a lack of steroids in their system, and a cycle without understanding that is just a waste and gains will be temporary at best.

----------

